# Earliest Snow for 60 yrs in UK



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi, all as it says this is teh earliest snowfall in England for 60 yrs upto 5" on some northern hills . This pic is this a.m. not far from Stratford on Avon .


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hope you stay longer here. We would like to see some snow plowing pictures from across the Pond!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;618713 said:


> Hope you stay longer here. We would like to see some snow plowing pictures from across the Pond!


Ditto. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

cool, those are some nice rolling country hills. are they separated by hedges or stone?

what kind of vehicle and plow do you use?


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

Global warming my a**!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

all this snow got me giddy


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*JUST LIKE THE GIRLYS THAT WORK FOR YA DAN HUH LMAO*


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

*another UK pic*

Heres another from this morning from down south, the previous would have hedges in between fields , Will post some plow pics as soon as I get the chance fingers crossed


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Any equipment pictures?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nickplowing1972;618921 said:


> *JUST LIKE THE GIRLYS THAT WORK FOR YA DAN HUH LMAO*


with the girls it goes the other way... i get them all giddied up lol ..... would like to see equip pics tooo.. good call gv


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

Havent got the plow mounted , just yet, as swapping over vehicles. 
Its a very different scene here, virtually no private plowing , The highways authorities do about 95% . The local councils hire in farmers with front loaders etc if they cant cope.
which usually means that if its very bad weather, it doesnt get sorted very quick. 
It used to be different about 20 years back , they used to get tenders in for the winter season , from people with the equipment that could do the job properly,i.e. with plows . 
I used to have a vehicle recovery (tow trucks) business , and had 10ft blade plow on 4x4 bedford ex army 9000lb payload wrecker truck, and a V plow on a 6x6 ex army guntractor ( 47,000lb unladen) wrecker truck. . They get more snow up north, Im located in the centre not far from Oxford . pic at top is like highways authorities use will try and get some more pics soon


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Cool truck and beautiful pics.

Al Gore is laughing his butt off the whole way to the bank with his scam. And some actually believed it.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

grandview;618713 said:


> Hope you stay longer here. We would like to see some snow plowing pictures from across the Pond!


Grandview has such a way with words. Nice truck and pics. I guess a ford is equivalent to a Mercedes truck over there?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Cool pics. Nice to see some different equipment and trucks from time to time.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

I dont care what they are. these come equipped with snorkels ready to play!!! :bluebounc


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Thats weird, I was born in England and for the 16 years i lived there i think it snowed 4-5 times. IT was always 50-60 and raining.

Oh and very cool truck


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

Superior L&L 
yes, its usually still wetter rather than supercold, having said that, the bad winters seem to go in about 20 year cycles eg 47 , 63, 87, so we are about due for one .
The coldest Ive known was 18f not taking into account windchill. Here are acouple of highways authority plow pics


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

*couple of truck pics*

Here is pic of the guntractor/wrecker that I had the V plow on no pics with the plow but the tops of the wings were level with the fender tops when in the plowing position its powered by a Rolls Royce Straight 8 , with 4 speed main gearbox and 3 speed joey and is 6x6 drive . fitted with 45,000lb winch Would plow 4ft of snow at constant 30mph no probs although rarely needed that capability . if I should have posted in equip please say or move


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Tacr2man;626411 said:


> Here is pic of the guntractor/wrecker that I had the V plow on no pics with the plow but the tops of the wings were level with the fender tops when in the plowing position its powered by a Rolls Royce Straight 8 , with 4 speed main gearbox and 3 speed joey and is 6x6 drive . fitted with 45,000lb winch Would plow 4ft of snow at constant 30mph no probs although rarely needed that capability . if I should have posted in equip please say or move


Swwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics!


That Global warming movie won a academy award, but so did the wizard of oz!


----------



## progressivelawn (Oct 16, 2008)

wow lets see the vee plow for that


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Tacr2man;618711 said:


> Hi, all as it says this is teh earliest snowfall in England for 60 yrs upto 5" on some northern hills . This pic is this a.m. not far from Stratford on Avon .


Bloody sweet pics mate! Keep em coming!!!

Mind sharing what the price of bulk salt is on your side of the pond? Also, how big are liquids over there, and what kinds do they use?

I always thought it was Stratford upon Avon. Didn't that area (a while back) produce a writer we may have heard of?


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

Rock salt , 1870lb bulk bag £190 delivered In bulk truck loads gets cheaper , but cant give you price as varies due to haulage costs/fuel prices Liquids only used for aviation , that I know of. Yea it is upon Avon but locals are a bit lazy , dont think Bill minds too much


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Great pics.Love to see how they do jobs differant in other places.Noticed you have a lot of gaurding on the sides of rigs.Is that to protect the pumps/tanks behind them or to keep from people driving in under the sides of the trucks(under ride protection)?? Keep those pics coming.Randy


----------

